# missing plastic model instructions



## Phillybhoy

Hi. My son has an AMT ERTL 1972 Chevelle SS plastic model kit, but there are no instructions included. Can anyone direct me to a set please? I tried the AMT ERTL website, but can't get past the home page with some tractors on it. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Hi Phillybhoy, welcome to Hobbytalk!

You might try this place Bunky Bros. http://www.bunkybrothers.com/
I don't know if they have the particular set you are looking for, but it wouldn't hurt to check them out, they do have a good size inventory of kit instructions plus some other cool stuff.
Good luck! 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## djnick66

Ertl hasnt made plastic kits for a couple years. Round 2 has the molds now. Not sure if they sell that particular kit though. You might ask on the car forum on Hyperscale at www.hyperscale.com


----------



## Mark McGovern

Philly,

Welcome to the boards! I hope you'll enjoy your stay. I checked the Round 2 models web site, and didn't see the AMT '72 Chevelle listed as a reissue kit - yet. A Google search for the kit instructions only turned up a couple eBay listings, which leads me to suggest you look up those auctions and see if one of the sellers would be willing to send you scans of the instructions.

Good luck!


----------



## djnick66

Actually there is a set of 72 Chevelle instructions for sale on eBay from MrAirfix.


----------



## Chinxy

You know that's kind of a bummer cause I have the SS Monte Carlo but not the Chevelle. That's because I owned that CAR and my brother owned the Chevelle. Sorry I can't help.

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## finaprint

You could try here...........

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/instruction_sheetsh/instruction_sheets/


----------



## RILLALYNNE

*help*

HI i'm new to hobby talk--but i was wondering if anyone can help me with a link to get instructions for a amt model the Budweiser, Clydesdale, Model 7702. would be very thankful :thumbsup:rillalynne


----------



## mcdougall

Hi Rillalynne...
Ther are a bunch on Ebay right now...
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk..._nkw=Budweiser,+Clydesdale+model+kit&_sacat=0

oops...you wanted just instructions....well I'm sure they come with them 
Cheers
Denis


----------



## roadskare63

bunky brothers lists it for 10bux:thumbsup:


----------

